# SCB Recon / Mercury 300XS SM 1.75 - Metallic Orange w/ Rally Stripes



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Thank you Dylan!


----------



## Lawson4x454 (Jan 4, 2013)

What is the base price for a ricon?


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome boat! Colours look great! What kind of speed with the 300?


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

I saw this boat in the early build stage and was patiently waiting to see how the finished product would turn out. Nicely Done Eric!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Dang!


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

It looks like it's doing 100 MPH just sitting there.


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Simply awesome!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Wow! Again and again! Awesome boats. Total pron.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Lawson4x454 said:


> What is the base price for a ricon?


They are kinda like Ferraris...if ya gotta ask, they are too much!

Awesome boat!


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

wowowowowowow what a niccccceee looooking boat


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

That there is one suhweet looking boat! **** I like every SCB boat I see, but that one just speaks to my soul!!!!!


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

That's a fine fishing rig right there. Sweet color.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

I really like those colors! If ever decided to spend that much money on a boat i will think long and hard on those colors. I just don't like those hatches on the side of the raised deck for the console. Im sure i could get flush mount hatches that are painted.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

simple that boat is nuts


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

sexy!!!!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Do you have performance numbers?


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Lawson4x454 said:


> What is the base price for a ricon?


$50's but up from there quickly based on options.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sweetest looking SCB I have seen, I'm willing to go sweetest looking bay boat I have ever seen! 

What's the wait period on a build like that?


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

6 to 8 month


Fordzilla06 said:


> Sweetest looking SCB I have seen, I'm willing to go sweetest looking bay boat I have ever seen!
> 
> What's the wait period on a build like that?


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

and they cost over $70k


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

efish said:


> 6 to 8 month


That's not bad I thought it'd be over a year. the price is right, for $70k I'd much rather have an SCB than a yellowfin 24, which will run you $100k and still not go as fast or ride as skinny. Seems like a bargain to me.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Awesome..........


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

ow yea SCB is the only way to go if u wanna spend that much $, Ii asked eric before u could get the boat faster , u have to see how busy he is, very nice boat and he dose great job , if i ever sell my shoal cat SCB WILL BE MY NEXT FOR SURE


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

efish said:


> ow yea SCB is the only way to go if u wanna spend that much $, Ii asked eric before u could get the boat faster , u have to see how busy he is, very nice boat and he dose great job , if i ever sell my shoal cat SCB WILL BE MY NEXT FOR SURE


I started seeing them 5-6 years ago down in Corpus and was a bit skeptical, but after seeing the new ones and reading about everyone who has them, the build quality and customer service, if I ever get rid of my offshore boat that'll be my next bay boat for sure.

Plus who wouldn't want to be in Baffin in 20 minutes from Marker 37?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Lawson4x454 said:


> What is the base price for a ricon?


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome boat, Eric! That thing is sweet!!!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

reel_blessed ii said:


>


only *"one arm"?????* Heck of a deal....


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

****, I'd give my left nut for one!!!


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Some of the pricing comments are more perception than fact. Price any of the current boats in the same market as SCB (Haynie, Shoalwater, Majek, ShallowSport, etc, etc) set up with the same options and I think you will find the prices are pretty comparable (maybe some premium but not significant).

We've sold multiple new SCB's in the $50's. The fact that many building custom SCB;s choose to rig out with all the nicest options drives the price up, but that is all optional.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

So is this boat for sale?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> So is this boat for sale?


Everything is for sale, but on that boat, you will need to discuss w the proud new owner.


----------



## wildstreak (May 4, 2006)

Great job Eric! Looks amazing!


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

Stripey! I like it.
Any college affiliation on this one? Tenn., okie state, t.u (UT Longhorns for non-aggie fans)


----------



## d_schist (Nov 20, 2011)

How fast is the recon with 300 on it?


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

How much does the 300 weigh vs the 250? How much extra is a TRP lower unit on a 250 merc? Can that be done?


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Are any of the Recons 70+ mph yet? iirc, the first was in the low-mid 60's, but I think was with 250xs??


----------



## d_schist (Nov 20, 2011)

Bump performance numbers


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

Check out the videos on YouTube. It shows a recon w/300 Mercury running an open bay with speeds showing on GPS. One very impressive video with a yamaha w/TRP lower unit blowing out of some super skinny S&:T. Great videos


----------



## d_schist (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah the only recon with a 300 is a top drive. The trp is a stingray not a recon. There is a difference between recons and stingrays.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I love that console layout. Awesome


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

d_schist said:


> Yeah the only recon with a 300 is a top drive. The trp is a stingray not a recon. There is a difference between recons and stingrays.


Think he is referring to this video






sorry dont know how to embed.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Saw 61 & change on the Orange Recon.

As tested:
Recon w/ Riser & Front Rod Lockers
300XS SM 1.75
22" Bravo One
(5) Batteries
Trolling Motor on Bow


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

d_schist said:


> Yeah the only recon with a 300 is a top drive. The trp is a stingray not a recon. There is a difference between recons and stingrays.


The grey Recon tower boat w/ 300XS SM 1.75 runs 58-63 mph. Depending on load, conditions, ect.

On the Recon, the SportMaster is 3-4 MPH slower than the TorqueMaster.

The white boat in that YouTube link jumping up in shallow water is a Recon.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

fattyflattie said:


> Are any of the Recons 70+ mph yet? iirc, the first was in the low-mid 60's, but I think was with 250xs??


The Recon's with out Riser Boxes & 250ProXS's are running mid-60's loaded and see 68mph light w 2 people. A Bravo One XS just may get us to 70 on one of those rigs, but oddly enough, I haven't tried.

It is reasonable to think 70 is in reach for a Recon set up like that w/ a 300XS.


----------

